# Entscheidungshife für smartphone



## JackOnell (20. Juni 2012)

*Entscheidungshife für smartphone*

Moin moin zusammen
Wie der Titel schon sagt bin ich etwas unentschlossen wenn es um die Wahl meines nächsten smartphon geht.
Da htc und vor allem Samsung nicht mehr in frage kommen bleibt in meiner Preisklasse nur zwei über zum ersten das Sony erricson experia Arc s und zum zweiten das Motorola razar.

Das arc s überzeugt in ersterlinie durch das tolle Design ist austreichend großen und das Bild wird wohl durch die bravia engine verbessert. Ausserdehm schafft es Sony sehr gut zu programmieren so das selbst mit dem singelcore noch alles bestens läuft. So wie ich es gesehen habe laufen auch 3d spiele wie dessen space prima.

Das Motorola überzeugte mich erst mal auf dem Papier mit den technischen Daten.
Richtig viel konnte ich zu dem Gerät nicht finden.

Wenn ich am Montag nach hause komme möchte ich eins dieser Geräte bestellen nur welches?
Helft mir mal auf die Sprünge denn das Gerät soll länger halten als mein nerviges htc was noch mit Garantie in Rente geht.


----------



## TankCommander (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Entscheidungshife für smartphone*

Moin,

wenn ich jetzt die Wahl zwischen den beiden Geräten hätte, dann wäre für mich das Sony die erste Wahl. 
Mich hatte das Motorola auch sehr überzeugt auf dem Papier und in den Filmchen auf YouToube, ich wollte es unbedingt haben.

Im Shop kam dann die Ernüchterung. Das Display, das Design und die Verarbeitung und die Größe war ein absolutes "No Go" für mich. 
Ich will nur damit sagen, guck dir die Geräte im Shop an, und entscheide dann. 

Ich hatte mich dann für ein Samsung SII entschieden, nach 2 Tagen Nutzung des puren Plastik Handy's habe ich es wieder zurück geschickt und es würde dann
ein HTC Sensation XE. Denke man kann Glück und Pech haben bei den Geräten. 

Gruß Tank


----------



## JackOnell (20. Juni 2012)

Leider sind die Geräte in keinem laden mehr zu haben, sodass ich sie testen kann nur das Motorola ist in einem laden noch zu haben aber dieser verweigert das testen.
Was hat dir an der Bedienung des razr nicht gefallen?
Hat es gestockt?

Evtl. Noch als Ergänzung :
Das wildfire war für mich der einstig in die Welt des mobilen Inet.
Naja ruckzuck war dann auch inet im Vertrag beigebucht nur dieses Gerät ist schwer langsam.
Was mache ich damit?
Meistens diese app natürlich whats app und noch nen Foren runner. Leider kann das wf kein flash Players nutzen und zb goggle Braucht 30 sec zum starten.
Wenn ich mehr Geld ausgehen sollten auch spiele laufen..


----------



## crusherd (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Entscheidungshife für smartphone*

hi,

ich habe den Vorgänger vom Arc S. Ich bin mit mit dem sehr zufrieden und kann es nur empfehlen.
Leider hat das Xperia Arc (und vlt. auch das Arc S) ein Problem: es bilden sich kleine Haarrisse im Gehäuse am Näherungssensor und unten an den Seiten bei den Tasten. 
Einfach mal danach googlen bzw. im Sony-Forum nachschauen.

EDIT:
Links zum Sony Forum:
http://talk.sonymobile.com/thread/17700
http://talk.sonymobile.com/message/158885

Gruß
crusherd


----------



## JackOnell (20. Juni 2012)

Ich frage mich halt ob Mann einen unterschied zwischen der Hardware merkt oder ob Sony das mit ner guten Programmierung wegmacht.


----------



## JackOnell (21. Juni 2012)

" Sorry aber Push "
Hat keiner mehr Tips Anregungen einsenden oder sonst ein Vorschlag?  
Sonst nehme ich das Arc s.
Die neuen Sony Geräte sind auch nicht mehr so schön und gefallen mir gar nicht.
I h glaube der Designer war von erricson


----------



## night (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Entscheidungshife für smartphone*

ich helf dir hier einmal
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vAJSLR6CpsM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=osIQfpOmIZE&feature=related

und hier 

Review: Motorola RAZR | BestBoyZ - YouTube


----------



## Per4mance (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Entscheidungshife für smartphone*

ich wusste letzens auch nicht welches. hab mich aufgrund der guten hardware und des billiges preises(269.-) für das Motorola Atrix entschieden. da hält der akku auch 2-3 tage bei stärkerer nutzung. dazu gibt es bei dem phone viel zubehör( is bei moto generell so nur da gibts noch mehr).

was mir wichtig war ist quadband umts wegen USA, es hat hdmi, es gibt ne docking station.

das razr is gut hat mein onkel, is mir aber schon zu groß. das sony gefällt mir persönlich optisch nicht. da würd ich eher das xperia p nehmen.

was ich auch immer gern bei motorola mag is die gummierte rückseite so liegt das handy besser und sicherer in der hand. hatte davor nen milestone 2 das hatte das auch.

motorola is auch kulanter bei reparaturen. wenn man zb ne custom rom auspielt und nen hardwaredefekt vorliegt schieben die das nicht aufs modden. reparaturservice is auch schnell. das macht datrepair.


----------



## Soldat0815 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Entscheidungshife für smartphone*

Kannst ja auch nochmal hier die sehr ausführlichen Tests durchlesen.
Handys nach Redaktionswertung - Handy Bestenliste - areamobile.de
Welches du jetzt schlussendlich nimmst musst du entscheiden aber von der Hardware her würde ich eher zum Razr greifen nicht nur wegen dem Dualcore sondern auch wegen dem größeren Ram.
Klar die Sonyoberfläche braucht weniger aber wer weiß was die Spiele brauchen und ICS braucht selber auch mehr wie GB.


----------



## JackOnell (22. Juni 2012)

Also Ar deiner Seite fallen die Bewertungen etwas anders aus als bei Chip.de.
Rein von der hw ist natürlich das razr sehr interessant ich werden nochmal versuchen das Gerät in die handelt zu bekommen um es etwas zu testen.
Ich glaube das die Geräte sich nicht viel geben ausser bei spiele evtl


----------



## NexusEXE (22. Juni 2012)

Das razr mag ja nicht der hammer sein, aber es hat einen sehr guten referenzwert zum musikhören, so hat es einen klirrfaktor unter 0.1 also sehr gut. Laut connect eines der besten smartphones für musik. Ausserden hat es nen dualcore prozessor. Also das razr sollte klar gewinnen...


----------



## JackOnell (22. Juni 2012)

Ich höre jetzt nicht unbedingt viel Musik auf dem Handy aber Browser und apps sollten halt sehr schnelle und flüssig laufen.
Desweitern lege ich wert auf eine gute Bedienung.

Warum ist das razr deiner Meinung nach nicht so besonders?  Bis af ddem Musik Bereich?


----------



## TankCommander (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Entscheidungshife für smartphone*

So ich bin dir noch eine Antwort schuldig...

Gestockt hat das Razr nicht! Es war zu groß für mich, es soll schon noch in die Hosentasche passen. Die Rückseite sah so was von billig aus.
Wie der Verkäufer es auspackte, hatte ich den Eindruck das die Verarbeitung vom Razr nicht dem Ladenpreis entspricht.

 Darf ich fragen warum du kein HTC mehr willst? Du warst doch soweit zufrieden mit dem Wildfire? Das Wildfire kannst du nicht mit den aktuellen Geräten von HTC vergleichen. 
Mein bester Kumpel arbeitet bei E-Plus, er hat sich aktuell für das HTC ONE S entschieden. Seiner Meinung nach ein sehr feines Gerät.


----------



## JackOnell (24. Juni 2012)

Naja ich mochte halt mal was anders und das wf hat mich stellenweise so genervt das ich kein htc mehr will.
Ich habe mir jetzt noch mal das experia s angesehen was aber vom preis her mit 400 Euro im Bezug auf die Bewertungen etwas teuer ist.
Aber grundsätzlich wird es wohl ein unterschied wie Tag und Nacht sein.
Egal welches Geräte ich hole sie sind wohl alle um Längen besser als das wf.
Was mir bei htc auch nicht so zu sagt wäre die Oberfläche also sense oder wie es heißt, und gleich rooten und cm möchte ich auch nicht


----------



## TankCommander (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Entscheidungshife für smartphone*

Das neue Sense ist glaube ich 4.0 zusammen mit Sandwich ist das eine Augenweite beim HTX One S.
 Ich hatte ein Update on the fly für mein XE bekommen auf Sandwich. Leider aber nicht das neue Sense 

Hier mal die aktuelle Bestenliste von Chip:  Vergleich: Handys im Test - CHIP Online

Die Seite ist sehr übersichtlich und gut gemacht, wäre schön wenn es so was auch von der PCGH geben würde, was Smartphone angeht.


----------



## Soldat0815 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Entscheidungshife für smartphone*

Hier gibts das Evo3d mommentan wieder für 299€
HTC Evo 3D - Schwarz (ohne Simlock, ohne Vertrag) Smartphone 5055147565436 | eBay


----------



## JackOnell (24. Juni 2012)

Soldat0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier gibts das Evo3d mommentan wieder für 299€
> HTC Evo 3D - Schwarz (ohne Simlock, ohne Vertrag) Smartphone 5055147565436 | eBay



Das evo ist echt teuer geworden naja ich werde morgen mal los ziehen und mir mal einige ansehen und wenn mir nix zusagt bestelle ich das Arc s.
Aber das neues Sony werde ich mir auch ansehen dort wird das Display wohl alles übertreffen und diese Programm Chips finde ich auch gut


----------



## Soldat0815 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Entscheidungshife für smartphone*

Das ist eh das Beste.
Alle mal bissl durchtesten und nach eigenen Vorlieben auswählen da jeder nen anderen Geschmack hat grad was Optik und Bedienbarkeit angeht.
Schnell sind sie mittlerweile ja alle.
Hab bei meinem Evo auch ne Costumrom drauf im original Android4 style einfach genial die Senseoberfläche ist auch nicht so mein Ding.


----------



## JackOnell (24. Juni 2012)

Ich denke selbst mit dem Arc s ist es noch einen Riesen Sprung zum meinem WF und ich denke die Gespräche wlvon wegen ruckeln und ausgefrabselte Schrift ist jammern auf hohem nivo vor allem wenn man bedenkt das ich hier ein WF benutze.
Ich bin ja schon froh das Google in unter 15 sec geladen ist bzw das egal was keine 20 - 60 sec braucht...


----------



## Soldat0815 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Entscheidungshife für smartphone*

Ja ein Fortschritt ist es allemal war bei meinem wechsel vom Defy auf Evo auch ein riesen Sprung.


----------



## JackOnell (25. Juni 2012)

So werde gleich mal los, um was brauchbares zu finden und mit 400 wird das wohl auch gehen hoffe ich

Edit

So bin zurück und habe mich für das Arc S entschieden liegt gut in der Hand supper Design
und ich denke für mich schnell genug und der Preis war auch mehr als OK.
Was mich etwas verwundert das der Verkäufer das Experia S etwas schlecht gesprochen hat,
nach ihm wäre der aleingang von Sony CPU-Technich ein rückschrit und er hat es verglichen mit
nem I3 im Arc S und nem Phenom 2 X4 im Experia S.


----------



## JackOnell (25. Juni 2012)

JackOnell schrieb:
			
		

> So werde gleich mal los, um was brauchbares zu finden und mit 400 wird das wohl auch gehen hoffe ich
> 
> Edit
> 
> ...



Sorry für den doppelpost aber abschließend kann ich sagen das dieses Telefon eine sehr gute Entscheidung war läuft alles flüssig tolle Oberfläche einfach alles stimmig.
Aktuell ist 2.3.4 drauf  und ich habe auch kein Bedürfnis nach Update.
Also danke an alle die mir beratend zur Seite standen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Entscheidungshife für smartphone*

Na dann viel spass damit.
Schau gleich mal im Android-Hilfe Forum nach was man damit alles machen kann eventuell sogar ne Costumrom
Android 4 ist ja schon draußen als Update


----------



## JackOnell (25. Juni 2012)

Soldat0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann viel spass damit.
> Schau gleich mal im Android-Hilfe Forum nach was man damit alles machen kann eventuell sogar ne Costumrom
> Android 4 ist ja schon draußen als Update



Aber da gibt es doch noch Probleme oder nicht


----------



## Soldat0815 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Entscheidungshife für smartphone*

Das weiß ich nicht wirklich. 
Dafür sollst ja ins Androidhilfeforum schauen


----------



## TankCommander (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Entscheidungshife für smartphone*

Ich wünsche dir viel Spaß mit dem neuen Phone! 

Gruß Tank


----------



## JackOnell (26. Juni 2012)

So so habe nochmal nachgeschaut und ics läuft aktuell noch nicht rund es gibt Fehler beim WLAN und Spiele gehen wohl auch nicht richtig.


----------



## NexusEXE (26. Juni 2012)

JackOnell schrieb:
			
		

> So so habe nochmal nachgeschaut und ics läuft aktuell noch nicht rund es gibt Fehler beim WLAN und Spiele gehen wohl auch nicht richtig.



Da haben wohl die HTCs einfach einen vorteil, denn ich habe ein sgs2 mit ics und es hat auch wlan probleme. Diese probleme treten nur bei samsung und sony auf. Bei htc gab es keine probleme...


----------



## Soldat0815 (26. Juni 2012)

Dafür dauerts bei HTC halt länger aber lieber paar Wochen später und dafür ohne Bugs. Leider sieht das nicht jeder so:sly:


----------



## NexusEXE (26. Juni 2012)

Soldat0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Dafür dauerts bei HTC halt länger aber lieber paar Wochen später und dafür ohne Bugs. Leider sieht das nicht jeder so:sly:



Also als vorteil?


----------



## JackOnell (26. Juni 2012)

Ich denke die Google Geräte sind die Einzigen die von Anfang an perfekt laufen bzw müssen.
Was mich beim ics interessiert ist die Bedienung ohne die drei Sensor tasten weil diese teils umständlich sind aber das hat noch Zeit.


----------



## Soldat0815 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Entscheidungshife für smartphone*



NexusEXE schrieb:


> Also als vorteil?


 
Klar ist das ein Vorteil. 
Schau doch mal an was nach dem schnellen Update vom SGS2 war die dinger sind alle abgekackt weil was verkehrt war und wie man jetzt sieht ist das bei Sony auch so. 
Da warte ich doch lieber paar Wochen länger als das ich dann zwar ein super Smarthphone mit Android4 habe was aber nur Probleme macht.


----------



## JackOnell (26. Juni 2012)

Ich warte jedenfalls bis ein gut laufendes ICS zu haben ist alles andere ist nix.
Es sagt zwar immer mach Update aber nicht mit dem wissen von diversen Bugs.


----------



## Soldat0815 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Entscheidungshife für smartphone*

Du kannst die automatische Updatesuche abstellen dann nervt der dich auch nicht mehr.


----------



## JackOnell (26. Juni 2012)

Laut dem Handy bin ich auf dem neusten Stand nur diese Pc Software nervt aber so oft hängt es ja nicht dran.


----------



## TankCommander (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Entscheidungshife für smartphone*

Kannst du schon was zum Akku sagen? Das würde mich interessieren


----------



## JackOnell (27. Juni 2012)

Also mit dem ersten aufladen waren 24 Stunden bei meiner Benutzung möglich, darunter 30 min browsen und Wlan bis auf 2 Stunden immer an Ca 15 - 20 apps geladen und aktualisiert.
Mit der gleichen Nutzung war mit dem Wildtiere nach 8 Stunden Schluss.
Den würde ich positiv beurteilen.

http://www.mobilefun.de/30226-mugen-power-akku-fuer-sony-ericsson-xperia-arc-mit-1700-mah.htm

Hier gibt es auch alternativen zum verbauten Akku

Was ich aber gemerkt habe, wenn ich 3D shooter Spiele und diese beende braucht der homes. Je Ewigkeit bis wieder alles geladen ist also der Livehintergrund und die widgets Bilder etc. Beim schnellen Wechsel der einzelnen Seiten kommt es manchmal auch zu rucklern aber das ist meckern auf hohem Niveau, denn zu meinem WF ist das eine Steigerung um 300-500%


----------



## JackOnell (22. Mai 2013)

Wie immer krame ich mal einen meiner alten Threads heraus, diesmal geht es wieder um ein Smartphone.

Leider brauche ich aus diversen Gründen wieder mal ein neues Handy (einige wissen ja warum )
Also kurz die Eckdaten 
-maximal 300 Euro eher weniger
-min 4 Zoll
-muss im Media Markt zu haben sein
-kein Huawei Y300 denn das bring ich gleich zurück....

Schlägt mal was vor

Edit
Ihr wart zu langsam hab mir win Mini s3 geholt


----------

